# davey tree



## njarbor (Nov 17, 2003)

at the tci expo i managed to meet with the Davey Tree rep. i am not into line clearance but learned that they also have provide residential tree care, as we speak i am sending in my resume. what i forgot to ask is that some tree companys like asplundh have their own style of climbing and provide their own gear. i am pretty sure davey supplies the gear because in the booklet it showed the master 2 with the davey logo on it. i am more concerned about the restrictions on climbing. does anyone know if you need to follow their climbing guidlines? if so i can deal with that but i am really into climbing and hope that i can do more than a blakes hitch .


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Nov 17, 2003)

That's likely to be more dependent on the supervisor or the foreman; doubt a company-wide policy exists on what knot to use. 
Some Davey branches have been headed up by turf guys who sell liontailing and high-N feedings of infected trees, and all kinds of other treesins. Some branches may have arborists who spec and sell good work. I'd :Eye: hard at past work and present standards before hiring on with a crew. imo the company as a whole has lost its tree focus in an effort to be a total landscape co. If I had to choose I'd go with another big co. like Bartlett or TCOT or a private firm headed by a good arborist.


----------



## treeman82 (Nov 17, 2003)

I would second what Guy is saying about looking into another company. When I was looking at working for TCOT this summer, they seemed to really treat their employees well. I believe that a man by the name of Wayne Mcormick runs the NJ area for TCOT.


----------



## njarbor (Nov 17, 2003)

eventually i plan on starting a tree service with my friend but that is years off . my problem is that local companys here suck . plain and simple . there are only like 2 companys that are good. my buddy has been trying to get me a job there but they arent really interested


----------



## njarbor (Nov 17, 2003)

one major factory too is benefits and insurance . i am off my moms insurance now so i need a company that can offer something


----------



## njarbor (Nov 17, 2003)

well . i go for my drug test tomorrow and i start monday . i am pretty psyched . ill get to become a certified line clearer and get my cdl .


----------



## Joe (Nov 17, 2003)

A person can learn much working for a large company such as Davey. Like some large co.'s, they have lab and technical support for their branch offices. They employ phd's who give the technical and lab support. They train there forepeople through a program called dits which I have heard is good. I have heard their climbers are limted to using the blakes hitch but they are encouraged to learn the newer methods of rigging. Otherwise, they teach their people to use the stuff. The climbers I've run across who were trained by Davey tree were very good. Davey has been around forever. It may be worth your time to work for them. 

http://www.daveytree.com

Joe


----------



## Joe (Nov 17, 2003)

Line clearance? Good luck.

Joe


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Nov 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by njarbor _
> * i go for my drug test tomorrow
> *Hope you don't take much ibuprofen--it can kick in a false positive for Mary Jane.
> a*m pretty psyched . ill get to become a certified line clearer *


Let's see; your first post said you're not into line clearance, now this...still, November in NJ I guess the best thing about the work is that it's steady. If you were with a private co. you may be shoveling snow this winter or worse.:alien: 
Enjoy the experience!


----------



## njarbor (Nov 17, 2003)

i am not really into the line clearance but otherwise i would have to wait until spring for a job . in the spring i can change over to residential when it starts to pick up. i talked to the foreman before and he said that as long as he approves it i can use the style of climbing i like . other than that they provide a saddle a master2 , which i use , he said the same thing thougyh . as long as they check it out it will be ok to use


----------



## Gord (Nov 17, 2003)

true what has been said about variance in policies from branch to branch, however many company wide rules exist but are not always adhered to by individuals. i believe that only tautline, blake, distal and swabisch are 'approved' knots but many fellows climb with VT's and the like.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 17, 2003)

I can't remember what company it is, but you cannot lower a load attached with a running bow'lin

some companies do micro manage


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by John Paul Sanborn _
> *I can't remember what company it is, but you cannot lower a load attached with a running bow'lin *


----------



## njarbor (Nov 17, 2003)

if i have to switch to a distal i will . just cant go back to the blakes


----------



## Curtis James (Nov 17, 2003)

I recently moved to line clearence and thus far it isn't so bad. Like you said insurance and benefits! I'm not giving up my dreams of my own company, but I'm in the trees, with benefits. I look at it as good practice. I still work for my old boss on occasion. Just mark it down as experience if nothing else. 
I don't know how Davey works but I'm sure if you show your compatence they'll allow you to climb however you will be most productive, as long as your safe.


----------



## njarbor (Nov 18, 2003)

we should have our own company in a few years full time . but hey . this way i get my cdl and get to become a line clearance climber . that stuff isnt going to hurt one bit with owning your own company


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by njarbor _
> *. this way i get my cdl and get to become a line clearance climber . *



NO no no, you get your "high voltage certification"


----------



## njarbor (Nov 18, 2003)

ahh . i stand corrected . thank you jps. this morning i took my drug test and start monday. the foreman said that my setup is interesting and he sees no problem with me using it.


----------



## Arboristic (Nov 21, 2003)

Just remember as long as you climb safe and show productive skills threw your natural ways of climbing. Anyone you work for will allow you to climb the way you wish and use the knots you wish as long as you can expalin the reason for each knot you tie. Davey up around Ohio will more likely to be into their climbers but when they branch out away as big as they are and as much as they have to do. All they can do is hope they get good climbers. I personally think they should have their climbers go threw a climbing programs just to make sure they know they arent just hiring someone who says they can climb and may know a knot or two to get the job. I am a firm believer in climbing safe and always open to any sugestions as long as they are safe.

No.1 rule make sure your always tied in and have yourself safe.
Remember at the end of the day we want the whole crew to go home to the families safe.


----------

